# Best way to finish ruff barn-board for indoor table?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

At least with the envirotex (with which I am familiar), you would tape off the edges so it won't run over and drip


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...nice boards btw

I'm re-finishing an old coffee table top that was hand carved to look like an old wooden ship's deck door
As it's been through quite a bit itself now, it almost looks like it's that old
I sanded about 1/2-3/4 of the stain off and bleached it a bit
I'm not sure you could make a new piece of wood look like it for any amount of money

I plan on using marine varnish, but mines a bit smoother than yours

Good Luck!


----------



## BradG (Nov 18, 2007)

slickshift said:


> At least with the envirotex (with which I am familiar), you would tape off the edges so it won't run over and drip


So, tape the edges with tape sticking up to form a sort of wall? Is that the technique? Then what, hit the edges with a light coat by brush? 

What about cracks between the boards? Is there a sort of maximum width of crack that the Envirotex would be too thick to drip through?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*finishinng ruff boards*

i work with barnboards in my furniture mfg business....sand them down with 40 or 60 grit...then to 100 grit....coat the with ZAR Poly (yu can use antique flat or satin) i use antique flat....then sand with 220 to 320 grit and coat again.
then sand with 320-400 grit and coat again.....viola...a beautiful finish.
van


----------

